# A/F Deadman Transformer Controls



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I am working on a new 30B transformer I picked up a few months ago for a great price. It works fine, but needed a major cleaning and some handles, plus a new cord. One gauge is also stuck, but hoping I can fix that as well, without replacing it.

My question is about making the turrets turn smoothly, I have done these in the past, a 17B, a couple of 16B's, and a 19B. But I have never really been happy with the way the controls turn.

Do you use a lubricant, or how to you make them turn smoothly?

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Never had the problem but maybe a little graphite??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many AC or DC speed controls consist of a wiper
on the panel knob shaft sliding
around a wire wound resistor that is used to vary
the track voltage. 

It may be that cleaning or adjusting the wiper could
permit it to move more smoothly. Contact cleaner
could help also. There is the possibility that the
contact of the wiper has become so worn that it
has rough edges that are causing the drag.

Don


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut,
I really think it was about 80 percent dirt and grime, I cleaned all the parts and they already seem to be working together more smoothly. I had another suggestion to try some teflon grease or the graphite you suggested, which I will also try before finishing this job.

Don,
The Carbon rollers are worn, and I want to replace them before I reassemble this unit.

Thanks guys,
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Today I am changing the power cord on this 30B, and I am trying to decide how to handle phasing. The new cord I bought has the wider blade on the plug to assure proper polarity.

Do you usually phase it so the wide blade goes to the switch side or the coil side??

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I found the answer on the OGR S gauge site, I have pasted a link below for anyone else who had the question.

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/american-flyer-30b-transformer

Thanks,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Call me insane, stupid, or just plain incompetent, but I just plug the darn things in and away I go....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey nut,
Me too I just plug em in and run trains. 

But I am changing out the cord on this 30B, and I want to be able to use multiple transformers on the layout so I want them all phased the same. Otherwise I could create a short if I try using a common bus. Or so I have read LOL
Thanks,
George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Hey nut,
> Me too I just plug em in and run trains.
> 
> But I am changing out the cord on this 30B, and I want to be able to use multiple transformers on the layout so I want them all phased the same. Otherwise I could create a short if I try using a common bus. Or so I have read LOL
> ...


I have a 30b,a ZW,a RW, and a 8b..All plug into my power strip.. It's like a panic stop for me,lol.. Something bad happens, and I just push the button and kill everything.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

George is correct, in that, if using multiple transformers on
the same layout they all MUST be in phase.

You can check the phasing by using your Voltmeter set to appropriate
house voltage AC range. One probe in the WIDE blade jack of the outlet, one in
the GROUND lug jack. If you get 120 reading you know the wide
blade is the 'high' side. If no reading it is the 'low' (ground side).

Usually in device cord wiring Black is the 'high' side, white is
the 'low' side, Green, of course, is ground.

Don


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don R,
I checked my outlets last night while I was trying to figure this out. 

In my house the Wide blade is the Neutral, and the narrow blade is the hot side.

I haven't been back to the project yet, but my plan is to wire the wide blade side of the cord to the coil, and the narrow blade side to the on off switch.

Thank you,
George


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Aflyer said:


> ...my plan is to wire the wide blade side of the cord to the coil, and the narrow blade side to the on off switch.


That's good practice - switch the hot.

Per phasing it won't matter much if this is your only polarized cord. Just flip the others.
or buy a non polarized cord. Should be available @ any hardware or big box, appliance cord.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The few times I replaced a power cable on a Gilbert transformer I used a non polarized plug. There are no exposed parts on Gilbert transformers connected to the 120V side. The convention of connecting the small blade of a polarized plug to the power switch works on 19B and 30B transformers but most do not have power switches. The 15B and 4B for example. Using a polarized plug on these transformers provides no electrical safety benefit.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> That's good practice - switch the hot.
> 
> Per phasing it won't matter much if this is your only polarized cord. Just flip the others.
> or buy a non polarized cord. Should be available @ any hardware or big box, appliance cord.


Thanks to both of you, appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> The few times I replaced a power cable on a Gilbert transformer I used a non polarized plug. There are no exposed parts on Gilbert transformers connected to the 120V side. The convention of connecting the small blade of a polarized plug to the power switch works on 19B and 30B transformers but most do not have power switches. The 15B and 4B for example. Using a polarized plug on these transformers provides no electrical safety benefit.


As I replace bad cords I move to the polarized plug ones, and keep the hot side switched That way I never have to mess around when plugging in and using multiple transformers. I have a couple of 16B, a 17B, 19B, an 18b, and a 30B. all have switches except the 17b, and that one actually has a knock out in the case so I will add a switch if or when I need to change that cord.

And you are right I have a 4B, and a couple 15B's that do not have switch's.

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------

